# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Stoppen van de menstruatie

## sille

Hoi,

Ik ben vandaag ongesteld geworden en zou deze graag willen afbreken vor aankomend weekend, is dit mogelijk ? kan ik gewoon de pil slikken zodat het stopt ??

----------


## Nikky278

Je kunt de pil wel slikken, maar dat zal weinig nut hebben. Ben bang dat het niet mogelijk is je menstruatie eerder te laten stoppen (voor zover ik weet dan).

Xx

----------


## sille

Had al zo'n vermoeden, bedankt iig !!

----------

